# Gaming pc build



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have someone who said they can put together a gaming pc for me I just need to get the parts but the thing is I have no idea what to buy ! This is where hopefully you guys come in, could someone please make me a list for a fairly decent gaming pc that would have to work with this resolution 1360x768 and my price limit is £550 ! If anyone could help than that would be great thanks !


Cheers


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

MOBO : ASRock H61M-GE 

CPU : I5 2310 

RAM : Mushkin Enhanced Essentials 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 

GPU : HIS H687FN1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit 

PSU : CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W 

DVD-RW : SAMSUNG 22X DVD Burner 

CASE : NZXT Source 210 

TOTAL : $540.93 and 521$ after rebates.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just so you know I am in the uk so £550 is $850


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

Honestly, You wont be able to have a great gaming pc with that budget.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just would like a fairly good one I've seen other people build one for this sort of money and they can run bf3 on ultra graphics


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you taken a look here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

That is a list of high quality parts that TSF members have put together.

I recommend looking there first.

-------------------
@Techopus:



Techtopus said:


> MOBO : ASRock H61M-GE
> CPU : I5 2310
> RAM : Mushkin Enhanced Essentials 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
> GPU : HIS H687FN1GD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit
> ...


When you are putting parts together for a build, quality parts are a must! If you use lower end parts you will have many problems down the line.

For Mobo's we only recommed Asus or Gigabyte. For RAM we only recommend G.Skill, Corsair. For GPU I like to recommend Asus, Gigabyte or XFX. For a PSU we only recommend All XFX, all Seasonic, and Most Corsair (Not the M-CX-CS models).

Please keep that in mind when building builds for other TSF members. :thumb:


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

Sir yes sir master chief. I have been brought under your wing and now understand the meaning of life. Thus I salute you.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

So can anyone come up with a list for me please ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you including the UK VAT in your budget? What about operating system?


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes including uk vat and os


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am in the UK and will be updating the TSF build list sometime this week or next as I will be doing US prices and UK prices with good places to buy from.

Just so you know, I buy my parts from these 3 places:- Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk or PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware or Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC

As said above the builder and gaming series corsair power supplies are crap but the TH and TX and AX units are not. Basically anything made by seasonic which include the good ones I just mentioned, sesonics own and xfx are great.

£550 including VAT will be a push to build a good gaming system but you will be able to build a medium capable system that could be upgraded in the future.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

What's this like ?

AMDGB FX 4170 Quad Core Gaming Pc Windows7 1Tb 16Gb Ddr3 GTX 550 Ti 1Gb Galaxy | eBay


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Gerrard1889 said:


> What's this like ?
> 
> AMDGB FX 4170 Quad Core Gaming Pc Windows7 1Tb 16Gb Ddr3 GTX 550 Ti 1Gb Galaxy | eBay


Looks ok until you get to generic psu and Patriot Ram, I would pass.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The following comes out at £566 including Win7 and VAT. Components are more or less what I include in systems. Didn't look for better pricing. Add another £20 for the 650w version of the ps.

XFX 550W Core Edition Pro PSU | Ebuyer.com £55
Coolermaster Elite 334U Case | Ebuyer.com £40
AMD FX-4 4100 Black Edition 4 Core 3.6Ghz Socket AM3.. | Ebuyer.com £80
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Socket AM3+ 8 Channel Audio ATX.. | Ebuyer.com £76
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com £40
Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Dual Mini.. | Ebuyer.com £110
Seagate 1TB 3.5" Barracuda SATA-III 6Gb/s Hard.. | Ebuyer.com £70
LiteOn iHAS124 24x DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA.. | Ebuyer.com £15
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 | Ebuyer.com £80


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

You could always find a cheaper fan as I would like 8gb ram please


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan has listed a good build for you and it includes 2x4GB of RAM.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

That looks good thanks will it be ok without adding the 650w ps ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You need to be at 650W for the 7770 GPU.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Could someone please update the list that gcavan made with the 650w so it fits in the price range of £560 please


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Swap these into the list. Comes to £558.

XFX Pro 650W Core Edition | Ebuyer.com £73

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 | Ebuyer.com £50
2 less USB 2.0 and 2 less USB 3.0 ports than the UD3 version; all else identical. (no real loss as the case has no 3.0 front ports)


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Whats your build like compared to this one ?

2vnv5.jpg at Free Image Hosting


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The 6 core FX-6100 doesn't gain you anything in gaming. Stick with the FX-4100 and save the £25
4GB memory opposed to 8GB; may be noticeable in some high end games
Lower capacity hard drive; fine so long as the extra isn't required
Stronger graphics card
Low quality power supply; underpowered for my taste. Don't try to scrimp here.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

So your build is better ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Gerrard1889 said:


> So your build is better ?


In a word, yes.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't say that. As listed, yours is probably the better gamer; only thing I really don't like about it is the OCZ power supply.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Would the hd6850 gpu work with the set up you listed ?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Certainly. Slightly faster than the HD 7770.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

With everything you have listed what graphics card is best for £150 or less


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

I would recommend a Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 for £139,86
Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com
Would be better then the HD 6850 and also better then the 7770.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep definitely an HD 6870. I'm not a fan of XFX cards (had a batch of bad ones a few years back) but the one in your list is a bargain at £118.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

what about this one ?

Gainward GTX 560Ti 1GB GDDR5 Dual DVI HDMI Out PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com

i have looked up about it and seems to get high fps on good games on max graphics ! whats your opinion ? or should i stick with the 6870 ?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I don't know about Gainward as a brand but the 560Ti and the 6870 is not that far away from each other. The 560Ti would be slightly better (not much) then the 6870 however since you are going for an AMD build it might be wise to stick with Radeon cards as there has been some reports about compability issues running Nvidia cards on AMD builds. 
Also the Radeon 6870 isn't a bad card as I got one (the same I posted the link for) and can run all the games I play on maximum settings without getting low fps, such as Skyrim for example.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

ok thanks for your help guys heres the final list !

Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Link doesn't work, only get "Your shopping basket is empty". Guess you have to post a screenshot or just list the components here :smile:


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

here is the list i have forgotten a case whats cheapest case that will go with this or what can i change to make it cheaper ?

AMD FX-4 4100 Black Edition 4 Core 3.6Ghz Socket AM3+ 8MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor	
XFX Pro 650W Core Edition PSU - Single Rail 9x SATA 4x PCI-E	
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Socket AM3+ 7.1 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard	
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) 1.5V	
Seagate 1TB 3.5" Barracuda SATA-III 6Gb/s Hard Drive - 7200RPM 32MB Cache	
LiteOn iHAS124 24x DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA Optical Drive - OEM Black with Nero Essentials	
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 
Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E Graphics Card


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great build. gcavan suggested a good case in one of the earlier post for £39,17 this one: Coolermaster Elite 334U Case | Ebuyer.com
You may be able to cut the cost if there is any parts of your current computer (assuming it is a desktop) that you could use, like maybe cd/dvd rom or HDD.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

is there a cheaper power supply i can get or hard drive but i would like atleat 750gb ?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a alternative PSU Corsair TX 650W V2 PSU - 80plus Bronze Certified | Ebuyer.com that is a bit cheaper (Not much) but still of the same quality, cost £69,99 compared to £72,99 which the XFX one cost. I wouldn't try to go for anything cheaper then that when it comes to the PSU because then you lower the quality which isn't a wise thing to do. 

As for HDD assuming you really need 750GB there really isn't many that are cheaper, if however you can go for a 500GB then that would reduce the cost. This one for example: Seagate 500GB 3.5" SATA-III 6Gb/s Barracuda Hard.. | Ebuyer.com cost £50.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

There isn't really a lot you can cut, without sacrificing quality. A lesser graphics card, would net you probably £25 or so; lower capacity hard drive £20; and a 2x2GB kit of memory another £20. 

Best way to save ££s is to shop around. Other sites may have better prices on some items, but watch for shipping costs. Note I used eBuyer.com only as an example, mostly because they have a decent selection and their site is relatively easy to navigate. 

Cases are personal preference. The CoolerMaster Elite line has several inexpensive units; some with a bit of 'bling' if that is what you are looking for. You also might look at the Antec cases.

By the way, here's an AMD promotion for a £10 rebate valid on purchases from a host of UK resellers.
https://www.amd-promotions.com/processors/uk/resellers.asp


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

With my list will it work fine with this resolution 1360x768?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes it should, I use the same resolution because of bad eyes and it works great.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do I need a sound card ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Onboard Sound is quite impressive now and you can always add a dedicated card later if you're not satisfied.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

With the build I posted does it have a sound card in it ? Or do I have to get one ?


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes the motherboard has a inbuilt sound card so there is no need to buy one.


----------



## Gerrard1889 (Aug 12, 2012)

What graphics settings would the Pc build I listed be able to run on games like dirt 3, bf3, call of duty etc


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Well thats a difficult question because it depends on how much FPS you are hoping to gain. Technically I would say you would be able to play all of those games on Ultra settings but I doubt you would get maximum FPS (If limited by vertical sync which is normally 60 fps) and you could possible get lag, so for best performance I think I will say medium or high settings. 

I played BF3 on high settings with my Radeon HD 6870 without having a bad performance.

Edit: This page Battlefield 3 Performance - 1,920 x 1,080 | bit-tech.net may give you some insight about how the Radeon HD 6870 performs on Battlefield 3 with different settings.


----------

